
Beware of Facts Man - jashkenas
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/07/may-i-introduce-you-facts-man/614827/
======
rbecker
What a roundabout way of saying "Let the media decide which studies and
statistics you should pay attention to."

Of course Facts Man _never_ cites studies - the author made sure you know he
only misinterprets data contrary to expert advice. Good thing, too, otherwise
someone might object to this article!

